# Young Pigeon Throwing Up



## Jncxity (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm hand raising two baby pigeons. One is healthy and eating and seems completely unaffected, and the other is sick. It started with a slow crop. I started giving them ACV. After a couple days I thought we were out of the woods. The crop seemed to be emptying, but now I'm pretty sure he's just throwing it up instead of digesting the food. He also stretches back on his neck and seems to squeeze his chest muscles back and forth, like he's trying to make food go down, but maybe that's him trying to throw up again? There's no food rising in his throat. I 'm feeding Kaytee baby bird food. The sick one is losing weight and is much lighter than it's brother. Canker is the closest I could diagnose it, but there are no signs of the yellow stuff. I was hoping someone knows what this is or might be and how to treat it. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

They do adjust their crop to get rid of air. How do you feed them? I've always used the syringe and balloon teat method because you can tap the air out and gently plunge as they swallow to limit air intake. I would personally give baby apple sauce, half and half Kaytee to the poorly one and not give any more acv because maybe it's a little too acidic for a baby. I've raised five from eggs and I often put a squirt of baby Apple sauce in when they're very young to try and avoid static crop. Worth a try and it can't do any harm. I've also found adding thawed frozen (uncooked) peas, blended to a pulp and added to the feed keeps the crop operating nicely, mixture not too thick but slides off a spoon like a cheese sauce. Smaller feeds would be a good idea too until the little one begins digesting normally. Good luck with the babe.


----------



## Jncxity (Sep 16, 2016)

I've been feeding with a syringe with a long tip. I was feeding the other way you mentioned, but that was causing air in the crop. I don't think he's going to make it. The crop and neck look red under what feathers he has. I fed him about 2 hours ago and he just threw most of it up. He's sitting hunched now with his eyes half closed. His adam's apple or whatever it's called on a bird is sticking out and the skin there looks red too. I don't have an Avian vet nearby, and the closest one only comes on Tues and Thurs.

Does anyone know, should I keep poking food down him even though he's throwing it up? I know he needs nutrition, but I don't want to kill him overfeeding either.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Pigeons feed by putting their beaks into the parent birds mouth, it's usually insectivorous birds that the parent puts food into the mouth so the syringe and balloon method is the choice for pigeons and doves. It wouldn't be normal for the youngster to have food put into its mouth in the way you are saying unless you were crop feeding. I feed mine like this and have no problem with feeds at all. 

https://youtu.be/A982EYOWc7Y


----------



## Jncxity (Sep 16, 2016)

Regardless of the way I'm feeding them, it's not the problem at the moment. The throwing up and losing weight is the issue. It doesn't want food at the moment anyway, so that method wouldn't even work right now.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have raised babies with an eye dropper years ago, with the formula. So it isn't the way you are feeding him. I think he has canker. If he has what looks like an adams apple, and it is red, and he is vomiting, he probably has canker. Treat once daily with 30 mg of Metronidazole. How old is the baby?


----------



## Jncxity (Sep 16, 2016)

Thank you for replying. He's a month old tomorrow. I started him (and his sibling) tonight on metronidazole, but he threw up an hour later, so i'm not sure how much he kept in him. I also started adding a bit of applesauce in the baby food and made it a bit thinner for him. Thank you for letting me know you think it's canker. I really didn't want to treat him for the wrong thing.

Is there anything else I should be feeding him to try to help him to gain some weight back? He's very light. I'm worried he'll die from lack of nutrients before the meds have a chance to work.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Chloe was doing that and had circovirus. If your baby doesn't get well soon can you have an avian vet see him? I hope he gets better soon. Chloe had staph, canker, malaria and aspergillosis. It was like playing whack a mole. Treating each symptom led to a different one. Every time I hear of a young bird sick I worry about circovirus. Am not saying that is what your bird has. But we now have all our birds tested fit it before we let them out of quarantine. Chloe lost weight and threw up a lot. Can you post a photo of bird and his droppings? Hope the metronidazole fixes the little guy.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Give him a couple of drops of Pepto Bismol 30 min before feeding or medicating, and that should help with the vomiting. Even Metro can cause vomiting if given on an empty crop sometime, so feeding some before giving the medication should help. So, give a couple of drops of Pepto, wait 30 minutes, and feed some, then medicate. Don't want to over feed if food is also making him vomit. Sorry I didn't think of the Pepto before.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I hope the meds work for him and it is canker - good luck. 

Here's a link to the BSAVA Small Animal Formulary for anyone interested. Gives dosage on all meds and meds appropriate for pigeons for future reference if needed. 
http://peakvets.co.uk/Gallery_files/bsavaformulary.pdf


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's kind of hard to get through. A lot of info on small animals. A bird formulary is handier to go to, and there are many.


----------



## Jncxity (Sep 16, 2016)

It does seem to be canker. The Pepto and Metro seem to be helping, he's still hanging on. His crop has shrunk back up to his chest a little bit and it feels hard or chunky in a few spots. I started giving him warm water in between feedings to help with it, but is there anything else recommended for it? I assume it's the canker deep in the crop. It won't peel off and block him up will it? He doesn't seem to be able to hold much at a time or it starts coming up his throat, so i'm doing small feeding/water at a time more often. He's only pooped once last night for the last couple days, but it looked pretty normal, just a bit looser.

I really appreciate all the replies and help. I'm positive it's helped me get him this far. It's terrible to have your baby looking at you to make it better and not knowing what to do.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You need to be careful with feeding him if the crop isn't emptying. You don't want to add new food to old food, as it will ferment and cause problems. Usually, warmed applesauce with a bit of warm water will help to move things along. When hand feeding, always wait for the crop to empty before feeding again. Canker can cause a blockage in the crop and stop things from going through. This can then cause yeast. Baby applesauce is better, as it doesn't have all the sugar and stuff that regular applesauce has. Give just that for now and see if the crop starts working.
He should be getting 30 mg of Metro once daily, after feeding.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jncxity said:


> It does seem to be canker. The Pepto and Metro seem to be helping, he's still hanging on. His crop has shrunk back up to his chest a little bit and it feels hard or chunky in a few spots. I started giving him warm water in between feedings to help with it, but is there anything else recommended for it? I assume it's the canker deep in the crop. *It won't peel off and block him up will it? *
> 
> No. But having canker can cause a blockage in the crop. So if it's canker, you need to clear him of it.
> 
> ...


.....................................................


----------



## Jncxity (Sep 16, 2016)

He just passed away. I guess I didn't start treating him soon enough. Thank you again for your help. If/when I run into this again I'll be much better prepared.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> That's kind of hard to get through. A lot of info on small animals. A bird formulary is handier to go to, and there are many.


It does state what meds are appropriate for birds and isn't difficult to understand I don't think. As an owner of dogs and reptiles it comes in handy in many ways for me and possibly others too. 

Sorry to hear your little one didn't make it OP, at least you gave him the chance.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

FredaH said:


> It does state what meds are appropriate for birds and isn't difficult to understand I don't think. As an owner of dogs and reptiles it comes in handy in many ways for me and possibly others too.
> 
> Sorry to hear your little one didn't make it OP, at least you gave him the chance.


Oh, I agree that it is helpful info. I'm just saying that for pigeon keepers, you will find more pigeon and bird info in a formularly for birds or pigeons is all. Think they are more helpful.


----------

